# Oscoda Area



## Big Bears BBQ (Sep 18, 2009)

Looking for a fishing report on the AuSable in Oscoda.....


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Here is a report from one of the few guides who still work on the river. Looks like he is getting clients into some fish.

http://michiganstreamside.com/report_ausable_steel.htm


----------



## Big Bears BBQ (Sep 18, 2009)

Fishndude, Thanks for the info I have the web site saved.......Dave


----------

